# Battlefield 2142 anybody???



## MolotovCocktail (Mar 2, 2007)

Anybody here play Battlefield 2142??? I play it alot. My favorite position is support.


----------



## ace (Mar 2, 2007)

personally i perfer battlefield 2 its has better weapons and positionsi play spec ops


----------

